
AWS Introduces Amazon Linux WorkSpaces - ashitlerferad
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/06/aws-introduces-amazon-linux-workspaces/
======
FuckOffNeemo
I'm surprised it's taken this long to achieve a Linux-distro WorkSpaces, but
I'm pleased it's now available regardless.

Outside of rolling your own EC2 instance and configuring your own PCoIP
services (Teradici protocol managers and similar), it's a very manual and
intensive process for managing the service.

I'll be happy to give this a crack over the weekend.

------
billman
Anyone know what linux desktop they are using?

~~~
ficklepickle
It is based on MATE. Here is a screenshot: [https://www.cbronline.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/06/Amazon-...](https://www.cbronline.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/06/Amazon-WorkSpaces-Linux-Desktop.png)

